# How do I assert dominance over my pup?



## Sunflower (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi, 

should I be asserting dominance over my pup at 8 weeks? If so how do I do it?

Thanks.

Ruth.x


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

imo it's not a case of asserting dominance, more a case of pup trusting you and being rewarded for good behaviour.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

My Vizsla was also my first dog and I had a lot of help from this book about puppy training 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Puppy-Primer-Patricia-McConnell/dp/1891767135/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1380994613&sr=8-1&keywords=puppy+primer
, positive reinforcement only. Instead of a clicker I just use a word.
and I also enrolled in puppy classes immediately (puppy's only, will have to clean your shoes before stepping in the room. the floor is cleaned after each class. still a minimum risk of parvo, but I think is outweighed by socializing and training your pup). That way you're being trained to train the puppy  and you have someone who can help you if you have any problems with certain aspects of puppy training.
Personally I don't think in terms of dominance. V's are sweet and sensitive dogs and very willing to please you, but they still need to learn all the rules. imo it's usually that's it's not clear to them what is expected yet and not necessary that they are trying to dominate you. It's all about consistency and making the very short (5min or so) training sessions lots of fun.
Do some research on a good trainer and it will be really worth it!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fergy just had his first day at puppy Kindergarten ( 3 mo. old) and it was wonderful!! He had a good time, learned A LOT and was totally pooped out when we picked him up... Lucky him, he even had another V in his class and they hit it off before he even walked through the door.
PS... I got a lot of work done around the house, but I sure missed my little bugger!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Young pups need to build a bond with their new owners.
What you are looking for is respect, not dominance.
It is not going to happen over night, it takes time.
Puppies learn by trial and error.
That is why praise for doing it right, and small correction for unwanted behavior, or ignoring the pups whining works. Its in no way dominating the pup, just letting him figure out each reaction to his action.

As a new owner know that being consistent can speed up the process. If you give different reactions to the same action, it will be tougher for the pup to learn the correct behavior.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

correction or praise - same tone of voice - you are building a bond with you in charge - at 6mo the pup understands you and you understand the pup - whoa & here - the 2 commands that must work everytime - get that right - the rest is almost easy !!!!


----------

